# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Struga

## Plaku_i_urte

Foto nga Struga

I ftoj te gjithe ata vizitoret e kesaj faqe qe te vizitojn Strugen jo vetem permes kesaj faqe por shpresoj qe edeh pushimet ti kaloni ne plazhin e bukur te keti qyteti te qete e me bukuri natyrore!!

Ju meripresim


*Nje Album te Strugës mund ta gjeni ketu*

----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Faik



----------


## Faik



----------


## vajza_pr

Kam shume foto te Struges kaloj shpesh fundjaven knaqem

----------


## vajza_pr

I dashuri ime sa here qe shkojm i fotografon mjellmat se i do shume

----------


## vajza_pr

edhe kjo po ashtu pamje nga struga

----------


## RaPSouL

Me te vertet duhet te jemi krenar qe kemi nje Qytet kaq te bukur ketu ne afersi , eshte vertet mrekulli.

----------


## Renea

Disa foto nga Struga dhe rrethi i Struges qe i kam ber gjat pranveres 2007 .

Hyrja e ujrave te liqenit te Ohrit ne shtratin e Drinit te ZI .

----------


## Renea

Ura mbi Dri , prej druri , kur te ecni shikoni ku shkelni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renea

Hoteli ne rrethin e Struges me pamje nga liqeni.

----------


## Renea

Drini

----------


## Lukather

Struga e bukur

----------


## selina_21

_Woow
Shume foto te bukura & nje vend shume i pastert.


Urime_

----------


## Lukather

S t r u g a

----------


## Lukather

Struga e mbuluar nga bora

----------


## Renea



----------


## arjeta3

te lumte. shume bukur.

----------


## Renea



----------

